# Animas Sports Weekend, 8th - 10th May 2015



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2014)

Dates have been announced for Animas Sports Weekend for people with type 1 diabetes aged 18 or over, at Loughborough University, 8th - 10th May 2015. Participant contribution fee £150.

For information, email sportsday@its.jnj.com


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

You have put it on 2 posts Copepod


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I know - one in events, the other in Exercise / Sport.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds good !


----------

